# upset and angry



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Something happened today which has made me really angry and upset on so many different levels. 

My 13 y/o niece has a Bebo account and I noticed late last night that some man who was 46 had added her as a friend along with several of her mates.

I thought this was highly odd and so I alerted her mum to the fact. I was speaking to her mum about it today and I was just trying to get across to her the dangers of the internet and she was so flippant about it and said that you can't worry about everything little thing etc etc. To be fair she did make her delete this man and made her profile private so only her friends can see it. She also checked her msn list to make sure she was only chatting to genuine friends. But it was just the attitude.

Maybe I am just paranoid but has anyone else noticed this with family members who have kids? Kind of a "oh she doesn't have kids so she can't possibly understand what it's like" kind of thing? 

It's really annoying. I may not have kids but at least I have some blooming common sense!  

It's also really upset me too as it's just added to the fact that my time may never come and in the meantime, so many "undeserving" people get to experience the joy of parenthood when half the time they don't appreciate what they've got, and here we all are, ready to be such good parents and struggling so hard. 

Now I feel like crying and I was having such a nice day too................. 

Allie x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

to you Allie!

I certainly would have an issue with this man ! and you did the right thing by alerting her mum. Even if she didnt really understand the dangers involved with it all. 

You should congratulate yourself for looking out for your neice and doing the right thing 

love
suzie x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Allie

You did absolutely the right thing.  Infact if you know this mans user name on Bebo I would be ringing your local police station and asking to speak to someone about it and pointing out the number of young girls he had on his friends list.  It's not normal behaviour for a grown man and they take this kind of thing very seriously nowadays.  It's the vigilance of people like you that helps to keep kids safer!

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Allie 

As Suzie and Mandy have said you did the right thing by your neice hun, and thats all you can do
It is very hard to watch our friends and familys do things with there kids that you would do differently,  I understand why that upset you, just keep doing what your doing your neice will apprecite it and one day you will be a mum too and a very good one at that!

~Dizzi~


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Allie,
You definately did the right thing...do you know what i think? maybe your neices Mum felt a bit embarrased that you had picked up on what was happening and not her! she definately should have been a bit more grateful but I bet she was a bit    that someone was being more vigilant than her and that's why she tried to make light of it...you know you did the right thing hun!  
pobbyx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

well done you for noticing  . and sorting it out.hope you feel better xxx


----------

